

Ask HN: Co-founder dating site traffic looking for a good home. Suggestions? - ADRIANFR

I built startuplinkup.com over a few days as an exercise on Semantic Mediawiki. It became a bit more than just an exercise, but it also became obvious that is not the best model to solve the co-founder dating problem.
So I am looking for a good co-founder dating site to redirect my traffic.<p>What site would you suggest? What are your experiences, if any, with "co-founder dating" sites?
Here are a few that I also contacted directly, and received some warm responses:
http://www.techcofounder.com/
http://fairsoftware.net/home
http://www.partnerup.com/
http://startupsquare.com/
http://cofoundr.com/
http://www.cofoundergoogledocs.com/
http://amb.itio.us/<p>After a spike in January, startuplinkup.com traffic settled at around 1000 unique visitors per month and an Alexa ranking of 360,000 - whatever that means. Interestingly enough, USA and India were the top , everything else was a distant second.<p>No reasonable offer refused. And anything between a million bucks and "I'll buy you a beer" is reasonable. But more than maximizing the number of beers I receive, I am interested in giving it away to the site that is likely to emerge as the leader, and ideally begin the process of consolidating this "business". It's not large market, and too much segmentation is detrimental to innovation. A single, good place to find your co-founder would be great.<p>Adrian
======
jmalter
Hey Adrian: I started and run Founderdating.com - a little bit of a different
model but we've been very effective. Email me and let's chat
jessica@founderdating.com

------
minalecs
how did you initially find some traffic , or get users to use your site ?

~~~
ADRIANFR
I started with the data from the initial version of the
<http://www.cofoundergoogledocs.com/>

Inital traffic was from HN users, I guess. see my the initial post:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1058824>

